# Ridgid R4516



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

Well I bought this portable Table saw the R4516 a year ago and well here is my review. I got it when I first started back into wood working doing everything on my deck. I look at others and after alot of research on both price and reviews I got the R4516. It was very easy to get the blade and fence align and true to each other and the weight is managable when I had to carry to and from the deck to store it. Now that I got my own small shop I built a stand with full locking casters for it so I can move it around. I am very pleased with it and everything stayed align on it after the first time I trued everything up. 

Now the only thing I will take a mark off for is there are no zero clearance inserts for it and they way the blade insert sits in it well making one will be a real pain unless I go somewhere and have someone design and make one.

But other than that I love it but wish I had a bigger shop to get a larger tablesaw


----------

